# a3 question - "A" chassis?



## vwphile (Jul 5, 2003)

Is the a/s 3 made on an "A" chassis (i.e. golf, jetta etc), or a B chassis (a4 and passat) or is it something different alltogether? And does anyone know the current status of its coming to the US? Audi.com says its "currently being tested for the north american market" and little else. THanks!


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: a3 question - "A" chassis? (vwphile)*

The A3 is made on the A chassis, same as the Mk4 Golf etc. The 4motion used in the R32 is basically the same Haldex system employed in the A3 quattro cars. Can't help you on US delivery though.


----------

